# Any information on MF25?



## Chris

Can someone give me a little history and information on the Massey Ferguson 25 4-cylinder Diesel tractors? I heard that they were pretty darn rare for some reason and parts were really hard to come by? French tractors -- do they have 8 forward gears?
Any more info? 

Thanks
Andy


----------



## parts man

Andy, the best info I can give you on an M-F 25 is, DON"T WALK AWAY FROM IT.......*RUN!!* :lmao: 

Seriously, they look much like a 35, but they aren't. They are a french built tractor and you can hardly even buy fuel to fit!! We had a guy call for a hyd pump... NO LONGER AVAILABLE!!!!:wow: 
I was kind of shocked, with out the pump the tractor isn't a lot of use. 
I'm not too sure about the motor, it could be a Perkins, which would be a good thing! There should be a tag on the engine somewhere to identify the builder.


----------



## Chris

Thanks for the info -------- Sorry to hear about the rarity of parts and problems with the tractor. Thanks for your candor and information on it.

Andy


----------



## parts man

Andy, you're welcome!! Like I said, they're not a bad tractor, just hard to find parts for. If the money was right and every thing works, it could be worth the risk. If some thing did go wrong, their is always salvage value.


----------



## Ingersoll444

Andy. I had asked about one on anouther board a year or so ago, and got the same info Partsman is giving you. My dealer had one, and it was SWEET!! Looked just like a minnie MF35. I had already had the N, so I was not buying, just never seen one.


----------



## Brian

*some one else asking*

Here is someone else that was asking about a 25 tractor. As for Big Dean he was a massey ferguson mechanic for years, at a massey dealer and seems to be very knowledgable about the massey ferguosn tractors.


Massey Harris & Massey Ferguson Tractors Discussion Board - MASSEY FERGUSON 25
[Return to Forum]

john Posted 12-10-2003 at 01:28:50 [Reply] [No Email] 67.35.224.107-46220 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Can any one tell me any thing about a MF25 with a 4 cylinder diesel.
Years built; HP; parts avail since I think it is rare; ECT........
Thank you
John 




Big Dean Posted 12-10-2003 at 07:51:35 [Reply] [Send Email] 205.188.209.70-46226 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
The MF25 was built in France & imported to the United States from 1963 through 1965 they have the AD3-107 four cylinder Perkins diesel engine rated at 25 pto hp. There are probably more of them around than you would imagine I get Emails all the time wanting to know where to find parts for them. Parts for them are very hard to find in the US. Massey has very few parts available for them unless it has changed in the last few years. 

Big Dean's Massey Ferguson web site 


By the way this came from YT site at the massey ferguson discussion board.


----------



## samyboy

*.*

i shall check my bible (im a member of the ferguson club great britain)

sorry cant find it mustbe verry rare an ive neva heard of it ah well


----------



## Spooky1

*Massey 180*

Does anybody know anything about a Massey 180? In particular PTO clutch slippage and non functioning brake, your info would be greatly appreciated!!! 

Thanks Spooky1


----------

